# Advents-Tuer.com



## JennyMcLane (4 Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Es steht in den AGBS das es was kostet, aber ich denke Kinder und Teenies könnten da leicht reinfallen. 

In der Mail steht der Link:

[noparse]www.advents-tuer.com/[/noparse]

Man wird weitergeleitet auf:

[noparse]www.mein-adventskalender.net/ [/noparse]


Grüße


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Advents-Tuer.com*

Das hatten wir doch schon mal:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51039-finger-weg-my-adventskalender-de.html

Das Landgericht Hanau hatte ja darüber geurteilt.

Nun das altbekannte Spielchen des Frankfurters: Neuer Briefkasten - neuer Betreiber, und der Preis ist von seinerzeit 59 Euronen auf nunmehr *97* gestiegen.

Alles wird halt teurer.....


----------



## Wembley (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Advents-Tuer.com*

Kommt wohl aus einer anderen (aber auch sattsam bekannten) Ecke als letztes Jahr. Seriöser ist aber das auch nicht. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Advents-Tuer.com*

Ecken gibt es viele: Tarainform Limited (page 1 of 1)


----------



## JennyMcLane (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Advents-Tuer.com*

Wahrscheinlich ist jetzt meine gmx adresse nach Jahren in so einen Verteiler reingerutscht. 

danke für die anderen links im Forum


----------



## mausela009 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Advents-Tuer.com*

ich war so doof habe eine mail bekommen das ich mich kostenlos anmelden kann und dann kam die mail  mit dem preis habe aber zum glück nicht auf den reg link gedrückt shreibe morgen den wiederruf
das ist der brief:



> Hallo Frau xxxxx,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung beim Adventskalender.
> 
> Bitte klicken Sie auf folgenden Link,
> ...


----------



## Wembley (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Advents-Tuer.com*



mausela009 schrieb:


> shreibe morgen den wiederruf


Dein Widerruf wird die nicht interessieren. Nicht die Bohne. Das ist keine allzu gewagte Prognose. Was aber dich überhaupt nicht beunruhigen soll. Außer drohen können die nicht viel. "Nicht viel" steht für "noch mehr drohen". Sonst nichts, denn die die Drohungen machen die ohnehin nicht wahr. Weil sie selber wohl vor Gericht keine Chancen sehen. Wie denn auch? Vertragsabschlüsse müssen anders ablaufen, um (gerichtlich) durchsetzbar zu sein. Sonst würden die die Gerichte direkt "belagern". Tun sie aber nicht. Im Gegenteil.

Aber lies die Links (blaue Schrift) ganz oben im Thread. Die erklären alles.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Advents-Tuer.com*

Lohnt es sich, das Usenet vollzumüllen?

Öffne Dein Türchen vom Adventskalender - linux.kernel | Google Groups

Briefkästen sind genügend da: Top sites for HMS DOMAIN AND MANAGEMENT SERVICE Ltd.


----------

